# Best way to affix Java fern to rocks?



## polypterus491 (Apr 12, 2010)

I've used rubber bands for a long time, but you can see them, until the plants attach and you remove the bands, so I've switched to super glue. It's much better

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

super glue gel, gorilla glue will work. You have to let it cure of course.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

I started out tying plants on with fishing line, but just started using super glue as well. I bought the loctite super glue gel in the little tubes with plastic applicators. Any type of tank safe rock should work with the glue. I can't imagine why it wouldn't. Personally I've been using granite because that's what I had on hand. I know it can raise your hardness, but water changes take care of that.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I got some Java fern "trident" from AFA and it came attachéd to small pieces of lava rock I just wedged the small rocks into cracks in my hardscape and the fern has done the rest growing over everything, it was the easiest ive ever attached Java fern.

Len


----------



## tendertouche401 (Jun 4, 2012)

I used rubber bands and within 3 weeks was able to remove them. 

Fern adhered to the rock )


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

So they'll attach to just about any sort of stone? I have some gorgeous native quartz that I picked up in the hills around my parents' house. It is somewhat smooth -- does that matter? I might try all three techniques -- glue, rubber bands, string/fishing line, and see which works better for it.

Thanks guys!


----------



## AaronMB (May 9, 2012)

You can get little, clear rubber bands in the cosmetic/hair section of various stores - much like the rubber bands those with braces wear but slightly bigger. Those work well with appropriately sized stones or driftwood (up to 3" around or so).

Cotton hasn't worked for me, as the string breaks down before the plant can attach. In all fairness, these "tries" have been with smoother bits of broken slate.

Plants seem to attach most readily to porous, textured surfaces, for obvious reasons. A plant would probably take a while to dig itself into a smooth piece of quartz.

Super/crazy glue gel works well. The plant/stone only needs to be patted dry, as the dampness will quickly set the glue - along with your fingers, if you're not careful. Use only what you need to stick it on, any spillage, excess, &c, will show as a bright white and stick out like a sore thumb, just as it does in regular use if it gets wet. It'll eventually go away, but I'm not fond of waiting so I usually use 2lb test fishing line; there are plenty of brands to choose from. Some hide better than others; some will totally disappear and you won't even know it's there unless you pull the whole thing out of the water.

You can also attach plants to small pieces of driftwood using the same methods. A few anubias I have are done that way; I drilled a small hole for the main stem and placed the stem into the hole so the plant would be centered, if you will, while the smaller roots draped down evenly on the sides of the wood: attached it with fishing line. The little roots fattened up and have surrounded the driftwood and reach into the substrate. They look great.


----------



## cahoosier (Jun 8, 2012)

Methods I've used: rubber band, wedging in cracks, Coral Frag glue, cotton thread. What has worked best (in order): GLUE, wedging (when possible), rubber band. Cotton thread has come off before fern attaches.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I find it best to just wedge the plant into the decor your want it into, but of course sometimes that just isn't simply possible or enough
I used to use rubber bands but I stopped once I had one break while I wasn't around and my dad found it hanging out of my parrot fish's vent (thank god he passed that and was okay)
now, I use fishing line, but I've never tried glue
personally, I think I prefer fishing line over glue mainly because you can just cut off the line once you are confident that the plant is rooted properly, and if you are wrong or want it to root better you can always re-tie it


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi All,

Super Glue Gel, or any of the Cyanoacrylate adhesives can be used safely. I recommend a Gel type so the glue stays in place and doesn’t run down the surface of the hardscape where you are attaching your plants. Typically I pat dry the hardscape, pat dry the plant material (rhizome), and position the plant on the hardscape as I think I would like it to look. 

I mentally note, or mark, about three (3) of the locations on the hardscape where the rhizome makes contact. I put a drop or two of glue on each of the locations; put the plant in position, and hold firmly in place for about a minute being careful not to glue my fingers to the hardscape. After a couple of minutes, and a very light ‘tug’ on the plant to insure it is attached, I put the hardscape in the tank. Done! I used to use black thread or 1# test mono-filament fishing leader but this is much quicker and easier.

-Roy


----------



## Anhhung (May 10, 2012)

Crazy glue!!! But don't go crazy with it


----------

